# На уровне L2-L3 слева нисходящий секвестр размером 6х7х11 мм. Возможные варианты лечения



## ЮлияВС (22 Янв 2020)

Добрый день! Уважаемые специалисты, окажите, пожалуйста, консультацию. Обратилась к неврологу с жалобами на простреливающие периодически боли в районе поясницы. Было назначено лечение и МРТ. После лечения ситуация ухудшилась боль приняла постоянный характер, в том числе и ночью. результат по МРТ: секвестр на уровне тела L3. Копии всех выписанных мне лекарств и заключение МРТ прилагаю. Ссылка на диск МРТ https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1p-Z-1YdecoKvnOIVWJBUKDPhr8Io844c?usp=sharing
Возможно ли в моем случае консервативное лечение или только операция?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Янв 2020)

Тему про показания к операции нашли?


----------



## ЮлияВС (23 Янв 2020)

Да тему я нашла. Но вот не могу найти врача, который бы взялся меня лечить без операции. Я написала Вам письмо на личную почту. Ответьте пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2020)

А врачи говорили что-нибудь про невриному?


----------



## ЮлияВС (24 Янв 2020)

Нет не говорили.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2020)

А я бы поискал.
Есть на форуме "второе мнение" по МРТ.
За небольшие деньги можно получить еще одно описание.
*doclega*


----------

